# used live steamers?



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

hi guys

i was wondering, besides the classifieds here are there any places that deal with used live steam???

i would love to find an accucraft mogul, an aristo-craft mikado, or an aster mikado, or a pacific 

regards

Mike


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
You can also check Steam In The Garden web site. They have a swap shop listing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might subscribe, would give you some good info. Might check out Marc's 'Loco of the Month' page, he has about a hundred different tests of older locos there.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi- Ebay is loaded with the locos you mentioned. 
Alex


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

i have been checking ebay, but there dosent seem to be any used items just new locomotives from ebay stores


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Jerry Hyde of Hydeout Mountain used to advertise "buy and sell used engines".


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd start by researching the model you think you want to purchase. Then once you've decided post "looking for xxxx" on this site if what you want isn't listed in any of the classifieds. This will typically result in a few leads as to persons willing to sell.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By mikes47jeep on 02/16/2009 4:41 PM
hi guys

i was wondering, besides the classifieds here are there any places that deal with used live steam???

i would love to find an accucraft mogul, an aristo-craft mikado, or an aster mikado, or a pacific 

regards

Mike



Mike - As there is nothing in your profile to show what country or even what continent you are located on, it's a mite hard to make any real recommendations, but in Canada there is iDan Pantages in BC [Aster], and David Morgan-Kirby in Ont [Aster], and in the USA Jim down in Southern Steam Trains. In Australia there is Gordon Watson of Argyll Locomotive Works, and here in UK we have Andrew Pullen [Mr Aster in UK], Geoff Calver and the gentleman in the north whose name escapes me right now - look at Andrew's site to get the link addresses.

Can't help with non-aster, but the advice you have been offered about AccuCraft is good.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike, 
A word of caution,, be very wary of Ebay.locos. I have had several brought to us as with "the seller said it had only been steamed a few times" but parts where missing or broken, or assembled wrong way round etc..or plain wornout! lots of money later they had a 
steamable loco.There are these days a lot of first time owners with minimal knowledge of engineering /steam who decide its not for them and Ebay thier troubles away.. 

But dont be discouraged.. if at all possible see it running first ,with someone who knows along side. its the greatest hobby you will ever 
enjoy. 

Gordon.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I sent you an email. I have one you might want.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

The live steamers who aren't lurking here are on the 'sslivesteam' email list. You can join at 
*[url]http://www.45mm.com/sslivesteam_guide.html*[/url] 

Post a message there and see if anyone wants to sell you a loco. 

P.S. There are a number of Aristocraft Mikados on the market, new, for less than $1000. Not sure I'd buy a used one with those around.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The best place to find used live steam engines is at major steamups, like Diamondhead and the National Summer Steamup -- There is still a fairly limited offering since most of us are too greedy to let much go, but some interesting things turn up and you have the opportunity to see it run. And, lots of expert advice if there's a problem. 

Suit yourself -- it is not my business to tell anyone what toys to play with -- but there have been several negative posts about Aristocraft Mikados lately. Accucraft Moguls, Shays, the new 0-6-0, Accucraft UK, entry level Roundhouse, Regner, Cricket -- all offer good steaming at relatively affordable prices. The Asters you mention are very pretty but may be hard to find. I have a friend who sent money off for an eBay Aster Mogul, and got scammed. 

If you shop around, there are some particular deals on Roundhouse and Accucraft UK, where you can benefit from the exchange rate between the dollar and the pound -- if you like the engines involved. 

Good luck and happy steaming, Mike


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike - As there is nothing in your profile to show what country or even what continent you are located on, it's a mite hard to make any real recommendations, but in Canada there is iDan Pantages in BC [Aster], and David Morgan-Kirby in Ont [Aster], and in the USA Jim down in Southern Steam Trains. In Australia there is Gordon Watson of Argyll Locomotive Works, and here in UK we have Andrew Pullen [Mr Aster in UK], Geoff Calver and the gentleman in the north whose name escapes me right now - look at Andrew's site to get the link addresses.


Can't help with non-aster, but the advice you have been offered about AccuCraft is good.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 



sorry about that 

I'm located in north east Pennsylvaina


I'm just wondering where the best place to find used equipment is.

I'm not 100% ready for a purchace yet, because my work is seasonal, when spring comes and work picks up again is when ill, be really looking hard

right now I'm "testing the waters" 

regards,

Mike


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ebay has an Aster Mogul posted -- Expires in five days.

SUNSET VALLEY RAILROAD has a page of use equipment. http://www.svrronline.com/ 
My advice is to consider a Roundhouse as a first engine. If you can afford one then consider an Aster. You should at least read the information on the Roundhouse web site and the Southern Steam Trains web site prior to making a purchase.

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/ http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/index.htm

I personally started with Roundhouse and now have both Roundhouse and Aster engines. 

*


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mikes47jeep on 02/17/2009 10:40 AM

Mike - As there is nothing in your profile to show what country or even what continent you are located on, it's a mite hard to make any real recommendations, but in Canada there is iDan Pantages in BC [Aster], and David Morgan-Kirby in Ont [Aster], and in the USA Jim down in Southern Steam Trains. In Australia there is Gordon Watson of Argyll Locomotive Works, and here in UK we have Andrew Pullen [Mr Aster in UK], Geoff Calver and the gentleman in the north whose name escapes me right now - look at Andrew's site to get the link addresses.


Can't help with non-aster, but the advice you have been offered about AccuCraft is good.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 



sorry about that 

I'm located in north east Pennsylvaina


I'm just wondering where the best place to find used equipment is.

I'm not 100% ready for a purchace yet, because my work is seasonal, when spring comes and work picks up again is when ill, be really looking hard

right now I'm "testing the waters" 

regards,

Mike



Mike, you are taking the proper first step. Keep checking out this forum and read all the post. Ask questions whenever you think of them, EVERYONE here will have an opinion, just take them all with a grain of salt. After a while you begin to come up with ideas. My own personal take on this hobby is to not buy loco's that I don't already have rolling stock to go along with unless I really, REALLY, NEED it.







If you get a chance, try to make it to the ECLSTS (in York,PA.). A bunch of us steamaholics try to make it every year.
Some retailers also sell used engines from time 2 time, Sunset Valley and the sponsor of this forum, Royce from Quisenberry Station are two that I know of. I think Jim Pitts of Southern Steam Trains sells used from time to time.


----------



## sparks (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike et all, 

I just added a Aster Mikado to the classifieds here. Mike, I am interested in selling soon but if that does not happen then when you are ready, just holler. The 18 cars of 1/32 scale rollin stock that is in the youtube video will also be available for a fair price. 

Chuck (Still Steamin Narrow Gauge) Sparks


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chuck. Your track looks great. I think that the first time that you steamed your Mike was at my track. Very good engine. So you are going to only "Narrow" gauge??


----------



## sparks (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
Good to hear from you. Yes, your old track was the site of the first steaming of the Mike. There are YouTube videos of that run also. The steaming video in my add was only its second fireing. I loved building it and appreciate its quality and steaming ability but I have to stay focused and mainline is not going tp be in my future. The Aster Mikado is a great running engine but it and it's rolling stock have to go. I hope to be making it over to your place in the near future. I am sure to be bringing Fowler to run and look forward to seeing you guys again. 

Chuck


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By mikes47jeep on 02/16/2009 4:41 PM
hi guys

i was wondering, besides the classifieds here are there any places that deal with used live steam???

i would love to find an accucraft mogul, an aristo-craft mikado, or an aster mikado, or a pacific 

regards

Mike



Mike, it occurs to me that the makes and models you have asked about are all in different scales.

a. AccuCraft models US narrow gauge in 1/20.3 AND 1/32nd Gauge 1, as well as the mainly British 16mm to the foot - 1/19th scale. They also make a very fine South African NG Garratt and a ex-WD 2-6-0 as well. 

b. Aristo-Craft models in 1/29th scale, to match its vast range of sparkies in that scale.

c. Aster models the mike and the pacific in Gauge 1, but some models of Japanese prototypes are around 10mm to the foot - 1/30th.

d. Roundhouse models in ~16mm to the foot, mostly British, but some Himalayan stuff of great beauty.

Have you decided what area or even era of modelling you are going to follow?

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike,

Rember, what ever you get will be yours. So get what pleases you and not the rest of us. Some are "rivet counters" and some are not.

Some want every engine to have a matching set of cars and everything owned to be the same scale. For others all that matters is to have engines they like (no matter the scale) and cars that are something to pull but do not necessarly match the exact scale of the engine, nor the same railroad of the engine. None of it matters as long as you have what you enjoy. 

Also, some folks have a fuel preference. Some like gas, some like alcohol, some like coal. Me, I like them all. 

Try to get to a major steamup, like Diamondhead, and see what is running. You will see a little bit of everything and have many folks to talk to to help you form your opinion as to what is best for you.


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

well I'm by no means a rivet counter 

i would rather american style locomotives, I had a chance to run a freinds aster mikado and i loved it, i have a ruby right now, and i haul a single bauchman coach, and a logging caboose with it 

i kind of like alcohol, but dont mind gas or coal 

i can deadhead and have fun, so cars arnt that big a deal to me 

i may also look into one of those accucraft 0-6-0's 

Mike


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

On the subject of the Accucraft, there are two different 0-6-0 locomotives. 

The first one is the 1:32 Southern Pacific S-12. This is an incredible engine, I love mine. I really learned how to run her properly at DH last month and I am very impressed with it, I also love the Vandy Tender. 1:32 cars are available, though there isn't the variety there is in 1:29. Cost on that is about $2k. 

The second is a 1:29 USRA 0-6-0, available in a variety of roadnames. This is a decent engine, I saw some at DH, and the owners seemed to enjoy them. I've seen the price is in the area of $1300. I'm not sure of the technical term exactly, but the valve gear on the S-12 is different than the USRA model. 

Good luck


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

i was looking at the USRA 0-6-0


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the USRA 0-6-0's runs at my track often. For the price paid, a great engine. All metal, much more detail then you would expect and a very good runner. To keep the cost down the valve gear does not work prototypical but you can't see this anyway. As far as the Aster Mikado....................one of my all time favorites. It's a classic. A good thing is that you now have so many choices. When I got into this hobby there was very little to choose from. Everything was expensive!! Now, there are great low and middle priced Loco's out there and when you do decide there will be many here on MLS that can tell you about the idiosyncrasies of each.


----------

